# Help Wanted - Havanese Rescue Inc. - HRI



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Havanese Rescue Inc - HRI needs energetic, positive volunteers to help our dogs in the western part of the US as one of our State Contacts [SC]. It is *not* necessary for the SC to live in the same state.

Computer skills such as accessing our website and using online forms, g-mail accounts, people skills, phone skills, problem-solving skills, finding foster homes, filtering applications for adoption potentials, and monitoring foster homes.

Training and support are always available for our volunteers.

If you are interested or have further questions please send us an email at [email protected] 
Put *State Contact Position* as the subject line in the email message.

Thanks in advance for helping out dogs!

Starr


----------

